# I love her face!



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi,
this is my new horse I got today, I love her face, she is a bit smalled boned but 15.2hh-15.3hh and 5yrs.old I have her posted under horse pictures as well, but I need a name for her, can you help?
in the second picture she was moving around (just got put in her new stall) but she is pretty even in the back.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

she kinda looks like a Dolly, or a Mariah.

She's very pretty though!

What do you plan on doing with her?


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

What about Sabrina or Ellie


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

She does have a beautiful face

I would love to see some body shots!


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

Here are some body shots, I will put up more when it is warm enough to give a bath. she is slightly down hill by maybe 1 inch. her pics make her look more downhill. I think her shoulder looks a bit big for her hind, I am hoping for her to grow more and even .


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

o0o! She has more than just a pretty face! I love the dapples in her coat!


----------



## myboydoc26 (Mar 26, 2008)

She is so cute! This is just my opinion but Ive always thought that a good name for a dark brown horse is Darby. But thats just me


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

thanks, we are thinking of calling her Izzy and maybe a reg. name of Ferrari's Isabella 
the stallions name is Naskras Ferrari

what do you think?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

that's a really cute name! I like it!


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

she is very athletic, she will run all day and hold her rear for 3-5 seconds in the air and then push off for a huge leap with out touching ground first. but she is well behaved when leading and turning out. just stands there while I undo the lead rope (yeah!!)


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

I gave her and my other new horse a bath today (it was almost 70 degrees) my wash rack is outdoors in a paddock and I turned my back for a "Split Second" and this is what happened :evil: :evil: :evil: 
























don't you hate when this happens??? she is now more dirty then before her bath


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

They look like they are sisters, my older mare is the lighter bay.








































They both take very nice head shots


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

wow! they look a lot a like! thats funny about the bath ha ha ha she seems to know when you are and aren't looking


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

that she does :!:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

She is quite a gorgeous mare. I really like her face, I am a sucker for blazes. She does look like she needs groceries tho


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm a sucker for good blaze as well, along with 4 white stockings.
at least we got 3 legs with white, I just wish they were 4 even ones  
and she does need some weight, we are going to start working on that...I guess we didn't notice it as much because our other new horse was so thin (wow, 2 new horses in a month) here is the before and after shot of our other tb mare...can't wait till summer is here, she will then gain even more.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

she's looking much better


----------



## im4dressage (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks


----------

